# Paid Sponsor, how long does it take for access to Private area?



## lookingforlove (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
I'm very new here.
Just paid for sponsorship via PayPal. How long does it take to get access to the Private area?
And how will I know I have access?
Thanks.
LFL


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi

Now that you are a supporter, you should be able to access the section. Are you still having trouble? 

-Thanks

Marie
community support


----------

